# Have Skilled Visa 189, can I work in New Zealand?



## PowerShellPro (Jun 20, 2013)

Dear Expat Forum Members,

I have procured my Australian Skilled Visa 189 - PR. Can I use this to work in New Zealand.

Regards,
Manoj


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

PowerShellPro said:


> Dear Expat Forum Members, I have procured my Australian Skilled Visa 189 - PR. Can I use this to work in New Zealand. Regards, Manoj


Yes but any time spent in NZ does not count towards residency requirements for an Australian RRV. And your status in NZ is tied to your Australian PR. In other words if you lose your Australian PR you may lose your right to work in NZ as well, unless you qualify for PR there at some point.

Also note that NZ PRs do not have the right to work in Australia.


----------



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Yes but any time spent in NZ does not count towards residency requirements for an Australian RRV. And your status in NZ is tied to your Australian PR. In other words if you lose your Australian PR you may lose your right to work in NZ as well, unless you qualify for PR there at some point.
> 
> Also note that NZ PRs do not have the right to work in Australia.


Hi ozbound12,

For that matter, can a 190 Australian PR holder can also work in NZ?


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

aamirrehman said:


> Hi ozbound12,
> 
> For that matter, can a 190 Australian PR holder can also work in NZ?


All PR's can. But again you need to justify your State nomination first.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

aamirrehman said:


> Hi ozbound12, For that matter, can a 190 Australian PR holder can also work in NZ?


Yes although you'll be expected to meet your 2 year residency obligation to the state that sponsored you first.


----------



## PowerShellPro (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Ozbound12.

So, lets say I enter Australia on November 1st 2013. Do I need to stay there for 2 continuous years to be eligible for to get Australian Citizenship.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

PowerShellPro said:


> Thanks Ozbound12. So, lets say I enter Australia on November 1st 2013. Do I need to stay there for 2 continuous years to be eligible for to get Australian Citizenship.


You need to live in Australia for 4 years to qualify for citizenship.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Australia to New Zealand....*

Hi All,

Is it possible for a person to travel to New Zealand if he holds a valid Aus-PR(190)and work there?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Hyd786, 

generally speaking: Yes, you can work in NZ if you hold an Australian permanent residency visa. 

Details: http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/worktoresidence/caniworkinnz/


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Hyd786,
> 
> generally speaking: Yes, you can work in NZ if you hold an Australian permanent residency visa.
> 
> Details: Requirements


Thanks espresso,

But is it possible that I can travel straight away to New Zealand before travelling to Australia after I got the PR?


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Thanks espresso,
> 
> But is it possible that I can travel straight away to New Zealand before travelling to Australia after I got the PR?


Nope,Your PR will be activated only when you make your first entry.


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Espresso,

My spouse has got 189 VISA as a secondary applicant.

I understand that she is eligible to work in Aus. Do you know if it is required for her to go for ACS assessment and IELTS. 

-Pk


----------



## nagravi (Oct 31, 2013)

PkBlr said:


> Hi Espresso,
> 
> My spouse has got 189 VISA as a secondary applicant.
> 
> ...


already if your wife was granted with visa, its not required to go again for ACS/IELTS


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Hyd786,
> 
> generally speaking: Yes, you can work in NZ if you hold an Australian permanent residency visa.
> 
> Details: Requirements


I understand if we work in NZ, it will effect Australian citizenship requirements of staying 4 years in Australia, and it may also effect the resident return visa if one has not stayed there for 2 years out of 5 year.

Is my understanding correct??


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

msohaibkhan said:


> I understand if we work in NZ, it will effect Australian citizenship requirements of staying 4 years in Australia, and it may also effect the resident return visa if one has not stayed there for 2 years out of 5 year. Is my understanding correct??


Yes, you are correct. Any period that you spend in NZ is not counted in the number of years of residency in Australia whilst assessing your eligibility for citizenship or a RRV.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi msohaibkhan, 

read up the current requirements for a RRV here: Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)

And yes, if you are not really living in Australia you will have a hard time getting citizenship or a RRV later-on. Note that if your Australian PR expires you also have to leave NZ, unless you are apply to get another visa there.


----------



## tomltd (Feb 25, 2014)

If I get a 189 visa do I have to work in Aus for 2 years before I can go to work in NZ? I was under the impression I could land at Sydney get my visa stamped then go straight to NZ and work?

The end goal is to get residence in NZ. You need to have a job lined up to get Skilled migrant visa for NZ and I think that would be easier if I was already living there. Maybe just skip that and apply for residency after working for 2 years with the AUS 189 visa?

Any advice would be great. Thanks

Tom


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

tomltd said:


> If I get a 189 visa do I have to work in Aus for 2 years before I can go to work in NZ? I was under the impression I could land at Sydney get my visa stamped then go straight to NZ and work? The end goal is to get residence in NZ. You need to have a job lined up to get Skilled migrant visa for NZ and I think that would be easier if I was already living there. Maybe just skip that and apply for residency after working for 2 years with the AUS 189 visa? Any advice would be great. Thanks Tom


You don't need a job to apply for a skilled migrant visa in NZ, they have a points based EOI system similar to Australia's. It doesn't make sense to apply for a visa to Australia if your end goal is NZ.

That said, you don't need to spend two years in Australia. You could conceivably apply for a 189, be granted the visa and enter Australia to activate it. Then you would be able to live and work in NZ immediately. But you would need to get permanent residence in NZ before your AU visa expires or you risk losing your status in both countries.


----------



## tomltd (Feb 25, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> You don't need a job to apply for a skilled migrant visa in NZ, they have a points based EOI system similar to Australia's. It doesn't make sense to apply for a visa to Australia if your end goal is NZ.
> 
> That said, you don't need to spend two years in Australia. You could conceivably apply for a 189, be granted the visa and enter Australia to activate it. Then you would be able to live and work in NZ immediately. But you would need to get permanent residence in NZ before your AU visa expires or you risk losing your status in both countries.


Thanks for your reply. Yes the with the NZ skilled visa I only get enough points with a job offer and I just feel like arranging a job then applying for the visa from the UK will be quiet a challenge as I'm only likely to find work as I web administrator and I don't think I will find an employer willing to wait while I sort out a visa. Also I don't really want to do that job anymore and would like the freedom to choice a different occupation if possible. 

My sister in-law lives in NZ and it's hard enough just communicating with her! That's why I want a visa that will allow me to enter without a job then I can find work once I get there (after a bit of travelling of course!)

Thanks again I really appreciate the response!

Tom


----------



## 01chs110 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Tom

Was wondering if you've gone through with your application as I am contemplating a senior move. Hoping to discuss so please PM me if you are fine! (I have less than 5 posts so cannot PM). Thanks much


----------



## 01chs110 (Apr 26, 2015)

ashish0401 said:


> All PR's can. But again you need to justify your State nomination first.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Hi Ashish

Can I please confirm this? Asking only because Immigration NZ's website states the following:

You do not need a work visa to work in New Zealand if you are: an Australian citizen, or the holder of a current Australian permanent residence visa including a current Australian resident return visa. (*If there are conditions on your residence visa/resident return visa, then you will require a work visa.*) Thanks!


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

01chs110 said:


> Hi Ashish
> 
> Can I please confirm this? Asking only because Immigration NZ's website states the following:
> 
> You do not need a work visa to work in New Zealand if you are: an Australian citizen, or the holder of a current Australian permanent residence visa including a current Australian resident return visa. (*If there are conditions on your residence visa/resident return visa, then you will require a work visa.*) Thanks!


The NZ resident visa is valid as long as you're in NZ, if you stay there for a lifetime it would be valid. But it expires the moment you step out of NZ even for a holiday.
"If you intend to stay in New Zealand long term, you may decide to apply for a permanent resident visa (PRV). If you plan to apply for a PRV, your resident visa must be endorsed with travel conditions to ensure that it does not expire when you leave New Zealand."


----------

